# Hunting



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Cole and I are going to do the leg work to start hunting. We are very excited. The other day we renewed our love for venison by making a venison stew from it. :] I'm excited for this coming deer season. 

I'd really like to dress and process my own kills so I can keep everything I want. Even if we keep all the good meat for ourselves there will be tons of left over, awesome stuff. 

Also, it will make up most of my meat consumption other than chicken. Will be the only "free-range, organic" thing I can afford so I'd really like to bag a few this winter...Judging by how many deer I've seen around lately it shouldn't be to hard.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Its definitely a worthy experience. We just butchered a goat for the girls and it only took us half the time it did previously. Once you get the hang of things, you learn quickly what to do and what not to do. Good luck!!!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

That's exciting!! you and the pups are going to eat well!!!

And you'll get chew toys too! :lol:

We just found out that my GF's dad has been shooting them up in kentucky and just throwing the antlers away... /cry


----------



## AkCrimson (Aug 26, 2011)

You are SO lucky! I used to live in Alaska, up until a couple months ago. I didn't have a dog then. Now that I live in Puerto Rico, an island with no hunting possibilities, I cringe to think of all the free goodies I could have gotten up in Alaska! I can only hope that we move somewhere more food-friendly on our next tour! 

Good luck! I'm sure you will do well. Deer are easy pickins, I hear.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

That's awesome- I'd love to go hunting but my boyfriend wouldn't. He doesn't like blood or guts (I'm the feeder/meat cutter in the family :heh I'd like to go deer/pheasant hunting, I don't think there's any way I could hunt for bear or anything. Animals that border on being rare I could not do.

Are pheasants healthy for dogs?


----------



## HayleyMarie (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh how exciting!!

I really want my dad to bag a deer this fall or winter. We live on tons of property so getting a deer would not be that hard and my dad is Native American so he could bag a deer whenever he wanted to. I believe. I also want to learn and watch the dressing and butchering process.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes me to, I have family lined up to do the hunting, I'm not to good at killing things. My husband and his family have experience and they will cut it all up. I also want to get antelope as we have allot of them around. But now I will have to get another freezer.

DaneMama there is no way I could do a goat, they are way to sweet looking. Your tougher than me.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

So excited for venison jerky. Venison stew. Venison meat to just grill up and eat. AHHH.  
Ya the pups will feast!! And chew toys indeed! I wouldn't mind throwing the entire skeleton out back for them to nom on. ;D

Natalie, you are a brave brave woman! I wish I could do that. I don't know where I would source my meat from other than my grandfather. He has a herd of barbados to pick and choose from and doesn't like keeping the extra rams around.

And I believe pheasants are definitely healthy. I'd bag some fowl if I could. They seem like they might be a harder kill because they're in flight, though....










Omg. That would be such a find.
p.s. are those intestines I see all dried up and not eaten? >


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I'm just too wimpy to go out and hunt but one of my very best friends (who also feeds her dogs raw) has an entire family of hunters so has been very generous to me and my pups with venison. She told me she'd continue to hook me up when deer hunting season starts with as much as I can store. Woo hoo!! This just may be what finally gets my hubby to buy me a freezer. I entered a contest the other day to win a freezer full of chicken and the drawing is in a couple of days. I know the odds aren't in my favor but I'm crossing my fingers that I'll win. That would be like winning the raw fed doggie lottery!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

CavePaws said:


> So excited for venison jerky. Venison stew. Venison meat to just grill up and eat. AHHH.
> Ya the pups will feast!! And chew toys indeed! I wouldn't mind throwing the entire skeleton out back for them to nom on. ;D
> 
> Natalie, you are a brave brave woman! I wish I could do that. I don't know where I would source my meat from other than my grandfather. He has a herd of barbados to pick and choose from and doesn't like keeping the extra rams around.
> ...


I think it's hide, it looks like it's about the same as on the back bone. Also I see I think some maybe on the jaw along with hair around the neck, hard to tell.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Kelly are you rifle hunting or bow hunting? 

DH's bow season starts mid September for Deer. I am SO excited. We don't eat venison really, besides the backstraps so the dogs will get everything else. I'm hoping for 2 deer from bow season and maybe a 3rd from rifle season. I think if we can bag 3 deer that will feed them for a good portion of the winter for boneless meats/organs plus some fun RMB's. 

I'm still considering getting into hunting myself...but I'm not sure I could handle the "kill". I think the intensity of the hunt would be amazing, and knowing I'm providing for my dogs to eat would be amazing. Providing such a pure/wholesome source would be incredible as well.

GOOD LUCK! And lets see some pictures if you get something!! 

Oh- Pheasant hunting! DH loves that too! We're actually training Remi on upland birds right now- he'll be hunting this fall. Going to be awesome if we can provide them all with fresh bird from his hunting skills!


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Love turkey and pheasant hunting. We enjoy the meat as do the dogs. Neither of us is fond of venison so we never hunted deer regularly. I have a hang up and don't think I could kill Bambi's mom or dad. Sick huh? I've not dressed and butchered though. In fact when I got my first turkey, hubby refused to "take care of it" for me, said it was my job, he's right, but I got my uncle to do it. My uncle also provides us with some venison for the dogs, and then for ourselves we usually just get deer jerky and deer bologna made at the butcher shop. Never went bear hunting because they just downright scare me, have eaten bear once but not in a hurry to kill one and eat it again.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I definitely would prefer bow hunting. I'll still rifle hunt though. Bow hunting may end up being what I do mostly though if I can help it.


----------



## splitnightsky (Jun 20, 2011)

oooh, I really want the hubs to go hunting so we can get some venison.
and turkey. although apparently it's illegal to hunt with a rifle in TN? did not know that until yesterday.

but anyways, KY is the place to hunt.
I drive there to school every weekday and have almost hit just about everything.
wish I could shoot from my car - last week I passed a brood of about 20 turkeys, just chilling on the side of the road. why must you tempt me to hit you >_>
I would be far more interested in deer, though I'd rather get them the gun way instead of the bluntforcetraumawithmycar way 

the only problem is that the hub really wants to shoot a buck so he can mount the antlers.
he got pretty upset when I told him I wanted them for Scorch to chew on


----------

